# ldg rounding up pigs.



## poorboys (Mar 22, 2013)

I sold a male ldg to a friend, she had sold her goats, but had chickens and pigs, yesterday when she got home her pigs had excaped out into a big cornfield, she was freaking out cause pigs are not easy to catch, she said by the time she got dress and got out towards the gate here came her pigs with her ldg following them on their tails!!!! he took them right thur the gate. I told her they would protect what they are raised around, she and hubby felt he deserved a treat......


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 22, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 22, 2013)

Makes ya feel good doesn't it! Great feedback about one of your pups makes it so worth it doesn't it.
Providing good LGD's is such a service...well done poorboys!

BTW- "D" is gonna be a daddy- bred him to a bitch earlier this week and Badger is to be a stud for a bitch I have coming today!

I get to be a grandma!


----------

